# All the BYC people - please help!!!!



## chickenprnces (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a 2 month old LF NH red x Australorp with an issue! At the spot that would I guess be her shoulder she has a huge bubble under her skin that is clearly loaded with fluid! What could it be? Should I be trying to drain it??


----------



## Lothiriel (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not really sure... It could be an abcess, and if it is, I'd try to drain it. Sorry I'm not much help with this type of stuff. Wishing you good luck!


----------



## chickenprnces (Jan 10, 2012)

Lothiriel said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure... It could be an abcess, and if it is, I'd try to drain it. Sorry I'm not much help with this type of stuff. Wishing you good luck!


Thanks for trying!!!!!


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

If it looks like it's right under the skin, I'd try to drain it too.  Is there a wound there?


----------



## hollymh (Jan 10, 2012)

have no idea, here's a bump


----------



## chickenprnces (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> If it looks like it's right under the skin, I'd try to drain it too.  Is there a wound there?


Nope! No cut, no blood - just a big bubble!


----------



## chickenprnces (Jan 10, 2012)

hollymh said:
			
		

> have no idea, here's a bump


Thanks!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

If it looks full of fluid then I would stick a syringe in and draw out the fluid.  The color of the fluid can tell you a lot and by pulling it out with a syringe you'll know how much is in there (again something that can be telling).


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 10, 2012)

don't know if this happens on chickens, but we've had it happen on sheep - huge bulge on a shoulder, size of a goose egg, slightly squishy, not hard.  vet suggested we sterilize a needle and try to draw fluid.  got a little blood and some clear liquid, probably serum, no puss.  vet said "bruise with swelling".  two days later, we had puss leaking from the needle hole.  vet said "yeah, that sometimes happens when you lance a bruise - you introduce germs and get an infection".  so we created a problem where there wasn't one.  once we had puss, we had to open it further, flush it, and give antibiotics.


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Chickens are pretty darn tough, since they're avian not mammals.  Their immune systems are pretty impressive!  The problem with a fluid filled cyst on a shoulder is it may inhibit wing motility.  If the needle is sterilized first, it should be all right.  You can spray a little AluShield on the site afterwards, or some BluKote.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> Chickens are pretty darn tough, since they're avian not mammals.  Their immune systems are pretty impressive!  The problem with a fluid filled cyst on a shoulder is it may inhibit wing motility.  If the needle is sterilized first, it should be all right.  You can spray a little AluShield on the site afterwards, or some BluKote.


wipe the area down with alcohol first too... you can pick up bacteria on a sterilized needle as it goes through the skin.  alcohol helps anyway...


----------



## chickenprnces (Jan 10, 2012)

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> don't know if this happens on chickens, but we've had it happen on sheep - huge bulge on a shoulder, size of a goose egg, slightly squishy, not hard.  vet suggested we sterilize a needle and try to draw fluid.  got a little blood and some clear liquid, probably serum, no puss.  vet said "bruise with swelling".  two days later, we had puss leaking from the needle hole.  vet said "yeah, that sometimes happens when you lance a bruise - you introduce germs and get an infection".  so we created a problem where there wasn't one.  once we had puss, we had to open it further, flush it, and give antibiotics.


Ok! It could be a bruise underneath the bubble because my darling (not always) daughter dropped a 1 gallon waterer on her head and neck yesterday! I am gonna leave it be for a few days and see if it goes away!


----------



## artsyrobin (Jan 10, 2012)

can you post a pic? i am wondering if you could apply a drawing salve first, before lancing it?


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

chickenprnces said:
			
		

> zzGypsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could certainly explain it.  Watch it for a day or two.  But act if it seems to get worse.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd leave it be....sometimes the best thing to do is nothing.  If she's eating, moving, drinking fine I'd just observe her and let nature heal the area.


----------



## chickenprnces (Jan 11, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I'd leave it be....sometimes the best thing to do is nothing.  If she's eating, moving, drinking fine I'd just observe her and let nature heal the area.


She is acting like normal! We only found it because we we are at our regularly scheduled worming time! My son catches them up so I can ivermectin them! He immediately oticed something not right when he started cuddling her and he touched her shoulder smoothing down her wing! She is eating, drinking, playing with her friends, and even trying to peck the crap outta me when I try to hold her (she likes my son better)!! I'm gonna leave her be and recheck her Thursday after the storm! Got a lot of work to do to make sure all the kiddies are ready for it! Tarps and lights and constant water changes! Gonna be a fun storm this year! My first with anything besides a dog and some cats! OH BOY!!!!!!


----------



## artsyrobin (Jan 14, 2012)

hows she doing now??


----------

